# URL´s verschönern -> Mod_Rewrite



## Alice (22. Januar 2013)

Hallo.

Ich betreibe ein vBulletin Forum und setze das Skript "vBSeo" ein.

Aufgrund von vielen Sicherheitslücken und schlechtem Service möchte ich in Zukunft auf das Skript verzichten und mir die "schönen URL´s" selber "programmieren".

Die URL´s sind folgendermaßen aufgebaut:

*Foren:*

http://www,tutorials.de/forumdisplay.php?f=35
http://www,tutorials.de/forumdisplay.php?f=35&page=2

http://www,tutorials.de/showthread.php?t=35668
http://www,tutorials.de/showthread.php?t=35668&page=2

Kann ich das rein mit einer ".htaccess" Datei realisieren?


----------



## sheel (23. Januar 2013)

Hi

die Umsetzung der schönen- zu den Nummernuris beim Aufrufen schon.
Etwas in der Richtung, für das showthread-Beispiel:

```
RewriteRule ^hosting-webserver/([0-9]*)-[-_a-zA-Z]*-([0-9]*)\.html$ /showthread.php?t=$1&page=$2 [L]
```
Forumname / ThreadID - irgendeintitelstring - seitennummer . html

Der fixe (Unter-)Forenname vorne:
Einfach alle Buchstabenkombinationen zulassen geht nicht,
weil es ja auch Sachen wie members, Anhänge etc. gibt,
die keine Unterforen sind und nicht zu showthread gehören.
Also diese Fälle ausschließen, oder pro Unterforum eine eigene Regel, oder...


----------

